# Lean body wanted



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello

I am trying to aim towards a lean body, what you see on those mens health magazines.

My profile

Age - 17

gender - male

weight - 61kg

height - 5'10'

I am not that big. as you can see below.

Here is a pic of me



Started training about a month ago..Just getting used to the free weights.

I have put together a 3day split

1. Is this what I need to achieve my wanted body shape?

Day 1

Chest Tri's

Flat Bench

Incline Bench

Day 2

Back, Bi's

Deadlift

One Arm Bent-over rows

BB Curl

Incline alternating DB Curl

Day 3

Leg, Shoulders

Squat

Leg Extension

Leg Pulls

Calve Raises

Front BB Press

Bent over Raise

And my diet .. something like this?

Meal 1

protein shake

2eggs

2 slices of granary toast

glass of orange juice

Meal 2

100g chicken breast

50g brown rice

10g olive oil

Piece of fruit

Meal 3

100g brown pasta

2 tins tuna

Pasta sauce

Train

PWO

protein shake

Meal 4

1 large baked potato

baked beans

cottage cheese

Meal 5

100g chicken breast

50g brown rice

10g olive oil

Piece of fruit

Meal 6

100g cottage cheese

50g peanut butter

Thanks UKM


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

you can tell just from looking at your frame you have a good genetic shape to build on


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> you can tell just from looking at your frame you have a good genetic shape to build on


Cheers buddy

I just want to get the training and diet spot on before I hit the gym for a proppa session,


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

day 1 ur just doing 2 exercises? is this correct or have u missed out a few things


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> day 1 ur just doing 2 exercises? is this correct or have u missed out a few things


Yh, I need a few more exercises in there


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Day 1

Decline Bench

Bench

Incline Dumbells

Dumbell shoulder press

Smith press

Shrugs/front raises

Skulls

rope push down


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Day 3 your are doing too much, when you compare it with day 1.

Why not do a simple push/pull/legs routine?

Day 1 Just pushing.

Incline bench

Military press

Dips

Day 2 Pull

Deadlift

Shoulder width chins

Shrugs

Day 3 Legs

Squats

Lunges

Calves

Nice and simple but based on a good power routine.

Could probably do with eating more protein as well, Your 100g chicken meal is only around 30g protein.

Although your 2 can tuna meal is good, has around 70g protein in that.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> Day 1
> 
> Decline Bench
> 
> ...


Ok.. cheers.. Ill add that.

should I do 3 sets of each exercise? and increase the weight each time?

And my diet?


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

bumb

also.. reading around on other forums, people say its best to do a full body workout.. but I recon a 3 day split like I have said is better... ??

Also.. what about ab exercises? When should I do them? And what you recommend?


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

bump


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bumb



cheers


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> Ok.. cheers.. Ill add that.
> 
> *should I do 3 sets of each exercise?* *and increase the weight each time?*
> 
> ...


3 sets is probably the best thing to start off with, reps will vary though, I prefer doing higher reps 12-15 reps for my legs.

Increase the weight when you can do all your reps with good form.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

I used too look like you at that age but maybe skinnier

I worked out for a few years and nothing changed then one day on the internet I discovered 'diet'

That is the key

DO the compounds to build overall mass, some isolation for the muscles you want like bi's and maybe calves

But most importantly get enough calories, especially protein and fats and enough carbs for energy but not soo much you gain excess fat


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yh

So I will be very greatfull if someone can give me a 3 day work out and a diet.

Remember I am not looking to get MASSIVE.

I want a mens health body

lean and bigish

Reps for the help

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

"Dont want to get massive" pmsl best leave the heavy weights alone or you may become massive over night!

You already have a lean body job done move on....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

not being funny but , you need to build some muscle first mate. dont get caught up on lowering bf% just yet maybe add a few stone and then cut the fat as you risk looking ridiculasly under weight


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok ok

I know I need to build muscle

lol

Just need the routine and diet

cheers


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

you need to scrap all the isolation crap.

stick with the biggest lifts for mass. mass is what you need. lots and lots of mass.

go push/pull 3 days a week. alternating push and pull each week

mon - push

wed - pull

fri - push

mon - pull

wed - push

fri- pull

the only exercises you need to be bothering with are the biggest ones.

push

squat, bench, close grip bench, shoulder press,

pull

curl (if the pulldown isnt a chin), pulldown, row, deadlift

if you progress through those lifts 1kg per session for a year, YOU WILL BE MUCH BIGGER.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Amd whats the diet like for someone who wants to get bigger and lean

same as all other diets on here?

6 meals a day

loads of protein etc?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

ok heres where i might get shouted at a bit.

in your position, its as simple as.....

calories in > calories out.

splitting meals can help to get in the sheer volume of calories, but 3 is just as good. aslong as you hit the calories.

you want to demolish the protein. a minimum of 1g/lb of bodyweight. 1.5g/lb is what id aim for.

as far as macro splits and stuff, i dont think it makes too much difference when u first start out. but its good to get into habbit of doing so, as it makes it easier if you want to go uber low body fat etc later.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

hmmm

Anyone give me a decent 3 day work out and a diet

Im looking to get a bit like this

NtDC4LJyXmE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> you need to scrap all the isolation crap.
> 
> stick with the biggest lifts for mass. mass is what you need. lots and lots of mass.
> 
> ...





tom_smith4592 said:


> hmmm
> 
> Anyone give me a decent *3 day work out* and a diet
> 
> Im looking to get a bit like this


godsgifttoearth has just given you one? :confused1:

and what you want to look like will take you years....so be prepared for a long haul



lean meat

fish

nuts

seeds

milk

cheese

eggs

you need to eat that sort of stuff - more often is more comfortable to be honest, even though it takes up that much more time

as already mentioned aim for 1.5g/lb body weight.

dont forget to take a mega multi-mineral/vitamin tablet as well!


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> godsgifttoearth has just given you one? :confused1:
> 
> and what you want to look like will take you years....so be prepared for a long haul
> 
> ...


what are mega multi-mineral/vitamin tablets called?

I was thinking of going to hollen and barret

I take fish oil tabelts


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> what are mega multi-mineral/vitamin tablets called?
> 
> I was thinking of going to hollen and barret
> 
> I take fish oil tabelts


vit tabs are vit tabs. if you have a good diet, then ur standard vits are all you need.

as far as your diet.

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/CalRequire.html

^^use that^^

it will give you a calorie total for what you need to eat to maintain ur weight. add 500 calories to the number it gives you.

next, get ur bodyweight. u then want 1-1.5g's/lb of bodyweight.

next decide on how many 'meals' you are going to have in a day. say you want to go with 6. divide the calories you got initially by 6. then divide ur daily protein number by 6. this will give you ur per meal calorie+protein requirements.

take me for example. using the exrx calc. if i sleep for 12hrs/day. and sit on my **** for other 12. it gives me this for my daily cal requirements.

2177 BMR+544 activity cals = 2721 total. add 500 cals to that for mass gain. 3221cals/day.

i weigh 184lbs, so i need between 184grams and 276grams of protein/day.

so over 6 meals. each meal needs to roughly contain.

536calories with between 30g's and 46g's of protein.

because fat contains roughly 9cals/gram, carb and protein about 4cals/gram. you can then take it one step further, and take a rough guess at how much of each would be in a meal with a 40:40:20 split (carbsrotein:fat)

40grams carbs:40grams protein:25grams of fat.

or atleast i think. wait until others check over my advice. but u get the drift.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

give up and be fat


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tom_smith4592 said:


> bumb
> 
> also.. reading around on other forums, people say its best to do a full body workout.. but I recon a 3 day split like I have said is better... ??
> 
> Also.. what about ab exercises? When should I do them? And what you recommend?


they are correct a full body w/o is more efficent.you dont need pansy curls,pushdowns, extensions, kickbacks etc, youNEED squats, deads , dips, chins.twice a week, warmup, then one set of each in PERFECT FORM,4/4 CADENCE to total failure.then go eat a lot and sleep.forget abs.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok..

so would someone be able to give me a decent full bidy workout then please?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

if you do big standing shoulder presses, deadlifts and squats. your abs will get a LOT of stimulation.

conventional ab work is bull****. if you want to do any....do something that will compliment ur other work for now. front levers and human flags are by far the best. any of the gymnastic ab work infact. find me a gymnast with **** abs and ill then say sit ups and crunches are worthwhile.

http://beastskills.com/tutorials.htm

start with L-seats and work from der.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

What do you think to this

_________________________

Workout #1 (Day One) Exercises

Barbell Chest Press: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Pull Ups (Can be performed on a pull-up station with assist or a traditional pull-up bar): Perform as many pull-ups as you can for 3 sets.

Standing Military (Barbell or Dumbbell) Shoulder Press: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Barbell Squat: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Seated Calf Raise: 15 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Dumbbell Bicep Curls: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Tricep Bench Dips: Perform as many dips as you can for 3 sets.*

(Optional) Back Extensions: One Set of 15**

Swiss/Stability Ball Ab Crunches: 20-25***

Rest and Recover for at least 48 hours.

Workout #2 (Day Two) Exercises

Dips: Perform as many reps as possible for 3 sets*

Cable Rows: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Presses: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Barbell or Dumbbell Deadlifts: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Smith Machine Standing Calf Raises: 15 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Dumbbell Hammer Curls: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Overhead Seated Dumbbell Tricep Press: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Back Extensions: One Set of 15**

Hanging Leg Raises/Roman Chair (Abs): Perform as many as you can for 3 sets***

Rest and Recover for at least 48 hours.

Workout #3 (Day Three) Exercises

Dumbbell Chest Press (Vary the position of the bench from flat to incline across sets): 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Bent Over Dumbbell Rows (can be performed in a Smith Machine as well): 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Upright Rows (Dumbbell or Barbell): 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Lying Leg Press: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Seated Calf Press (Performed on Leg Press Machine): 15 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Reverse Bicep Curls (Palms down): 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Lying Tricep Dumbbell Extensions ("Skullcrushers"): 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Back Extensions: One set of 15 **

V-Crunches/Jack-Knife Sit Up (Abs): Perform as many as you can for 3 sets.***


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> Ok..
> 
> so would someone be able to give me a decent full bidy workout then please?


i gave you one.

go push/pull 3 days a week. alternating push and pull each week

mon - push

wed - pull

fri - push

mon - pull

wed - push

fri- pull

the only exercises you need to be bothering with are the biggest ones.

push

squat, bench, close grip bench, shoulder press,

pull

curl (if the pulldown isnt a chin), pulldown, row, deadlift

if you progress through those lifts 1kg per session for a year, YOU WILL BE MUCH BIGGER.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> What do you think to this
> 
> Workout #1 (Day One) Exercises
> 
> ...


i personally hate it. why bother with all the ****. seriously? K.I.S.S, keep it simple stupid. that is not simple. just work on compound moves, constantly for muscle mass.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Workout #1 (Day One) Exercises

Barbell Chest Press: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Pull Ups (Can be performed on a pull-up station with assist or a traditional pull-up bar): Perform as many pull-ups as you can for 3 sets.

Standing Military (Barbell or Dumbbell) Shoulder Press: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Barbell Squat: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Seated Calf Raise: 15 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Dumbbell Bicep Curls: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Tricep Bench Dips: Perform as many dips as you can for 3 sets.*

(Optional) Back Extensions: One Set of 15**

Swiss/Stability Ball Ab Crunches: 20-25***

Rest and Recover for at least 48 hours.

Workout #2 (Day Two) Exercises

Dips: Perform as many reps as possible for 3 sets*

Cable Rows: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Presses: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Barbell or Dumbbell Deadlifts: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Smith Machine Standing Calf Raises: 15 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Dumbbell Hammer Curls: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Overhead Seated Dumbbell Tricep Press: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Back Extensions: One Set of 15**

Hanging Leg Raises/Roman Chair (Abs): Perform as many as you can for 3 sets***

Rest and Recover for at least 48 hours.

Workout #3 (Day Three) Exercises

Dumbbell Chest Press (Vary the position of the bench from flat to incline across sets): 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Bent Over Dumbbell Rows (can be performed in a Smith Machine as well): 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Upright Rows (Dumbbell or Barbell): 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Lying Leg Press: 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

Seated Calf Press (Performed on Leg Press Machine): 15 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Reverse Bicep Curls (Palms down): 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Lying Tricep Dumbbell Extensions ("Skullcrushers"): 8-10 Reps for 3 Sets

(Optional) Back Extensions: One set of 15 **

V-Crunches/Jack-Knife Sit Up (Abs): Perform as many as you can for 3 sets.***

what about that?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

*sigh* you dont like the idea of really simple do you?

read this.

http://www.defrancostraining.com/articles/38-articles/60-westside-for-skinny-bastards-part1.html


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

I want some more adivce from some other people


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> I want some more adivce from some other people


well until someone else offers some other advice. why dont me and you chat. it seems you have doubts over what im suggesting, so why dont we talk them out, and see if i cant alleviate them, or atleast futher explain my suggestions?

this may also give more opportunities for others to chime in at certain points during the conversation to agree, disagree or add alternative views.

given the first routine i suggested, what didnt appeal to you about that? what made you then favour the routine that you pasted in over the one i suggested.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

Its just your routine looks empty


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> Its just your routine looks empty


YOU ARE A BEGINNER - you're not going to be using an experienced, seasoned bb'ers workout UNTIL YOU ARE ONE.

*
YOU ARE A BEGINNER = YOU USE A BEGINNER's WORKOUT!*

This is from the Getting Started sticky (which you should have read if you want to get anywhere):-



> THE WORKOUT
> 
> When working out, you want to try and stick with heavy compound movements.
> 
> ...


godsgifttoearth has been telling you exactly the same thing so I suggest you apologise to him, thank him and get on with what he has advised!!


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> Its just your routine looks empty


ok. well compared to some 'bodybuilding' routines it really is. thing is tho, every lift in that selection targets multiple muscles, and coincidently are the biggest lifts that anyone will do. the big compound lifts result in greatest hormone response from the body, and subsequently the most muscle growth.

look at powerlifters. ignoring that they are usually fat. the guys are built like houses under the fat. what do they mainly do when it comes to training? bench, squat, deadlift. i dont think u will ever find one doing lateral raises, or tricep kick backs.

i saw this a while ago, and it illustrates my point quite nicely. dave gulledge a power lifter when injured, decided to diet down, and strip away his body fat. this is what happened.



















i know you have said that you dont want to be massive. but you need to add muscle mass first, to achieve a body like you showed us. so using huge compound moves, that totally force your body to adapt and grow is the best way to do it. once you have added the mass, you can worry about isolation to correct imbalances etc. but you have to have something to work with at the start.

with regards to lifts outlined. you end up encorporating every major muscle group in ur body with them. use push day for example. you have a lift where you push a weight up, one where u push a weight forward, one where you push a weight down. you also have a lift that makes ur legs work totally. you dont miss any group with that. same goes with pull day. its a total body work out.

now because the lifts are so big nasty and hard. you will be left absolutely knackered at the end of any of those days. so you can only do it a few times a week. you dont grow in the gym, you grow outside of the gym. so the longer you can spend out of the gym eating and resting. the more muscle you are going to grow. so why complicate routines with silly moves that only work one muscle, and work the same muscle a few times. you can go in, take a sledge hammer to ur entire body in a few moves and get out. this is key to adding mass. this is literally all i have been doing since i decided i needed to bulk up. im 5'6 83kg now. when i started 2-3 years ago, i was 60ish kg and really really skinny and pathetic. doing only the moves i outlined before and eating and sleeping. i've added 23kg of mostly muscle. im now in a position where i have the base to work with, so i can if i wished, adjust the look of my body by isolating areas to improve on what i perceive as weak spots, or if i want to drop my body fat down low. ill find it much easier to get a lower % BF as there is a much greater ratio of muscle to fat.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Why the fukc is anyone bothering? the op has had at least three replys detailing what is required, then he responds with another "what do you think of this ?" you are WASTING everyones time. SWISS BALLS!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! Go to www. I wantto pansyaboutinspandexinthegym.com use thier advice.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been using this work out for 2 weeks

Day 1

Chest Tri's

Flat Bench

Decline or Incline Bench

Dips

Push Downs

Day 2

Back, Bi's

Deadlift

One Arm Bent-over rows

Shrugs

BB Curl

Incline alternating DB Curl

Day 3

Leg, Shoulders

Squat

Leg Extension

Leg Pulls

Calve Raises

Front BB Press

Side Raises

Bent over Raise

But now I am used to the weights I am telling everyone what I want to gain..

so you have seen a pic of me.. and 'what I want to look like'

Do your comments still the same?

Cheers


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> ok. well compared to some 'bodybuilding' routines it really is. thing is tho, every lift in that selection targets multiple muscles, and coincidently are the biggest lifts that anyone will do. the big compound lifts result in greatest hormone response from the body, and subsequently the most muscle growth.
> 
> look at powerlifters. ignoring that they are usually fat. the guys are built like houses under the fat. what do they mainly do when it comes to training? bench, squat, deadlift. i dont think u will ever find one doing lateral raises, or tricep kick backs.
> 
> ...


REALLY great post.EVERY noob should read and digest this.Unfortunately selling "hard work" is a futile task at best.unless you "sell" some psuedo science crapola with it, many choose to ignore it, and waste years attempting to recreate some sh!t they read in a muscle comic.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

tom_smith4592 said:


> I have been using this work out for 2 weeks
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


why do you want to swap from the routine that you have been using?


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been using the push and pull, going well

thanks

What about Ab exercises to get the sickpack I want

diet is spot on at mom


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

When your doing the big compound lifts you'll be working your core as well so you don't need to worry about seperate ab work at the moment.

Also, your body fat is low so it won't take a lot for your abs to show through.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm, i'm thinking of doing the big 3 only for my routine. What kind of rep range are we talking here?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Con said:


> "Dont want to get massive" pmsl best leave the heavy weights alone or you may become massive over night!
> 
> You already have a lean body job done move on....


Your all heart Con :thumbup1:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

tom_smith4592 said:


> I have been using this work out for 2 weeks
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


Im sorry but you have to do a workout/split for a lot longer than 2 weeks in order for your body to adapt and grow muscle.

I do a split for at least 4/6 months to get the best gains outta it.

If you are used to the weights go heavier mate,

progressive load= bigger muscles

Im not flaming you bro, as when I started I knew jack shiit

*but* you have has some amazing replies to your questions.

You just have to listen.... :beer:

Train - eat - rest - grow


----------



## BOK (Mar 9, 2007)

Great advice posted so far for any trainer, not just for the new guys.

Healthy Diet + big compound moves + rest = muscle mass


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

www.stronglifts.com

Simple compund movements are all you need.


----------

